# Disemboweling Sundown



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2010)

the kzone kastoff was at sundown today along with myself, greg, madroch, gmcunni, bvibert, mogulqueen, madriverjack, frank and bart at the end.  

it just doesnt get any better.  rebuilt lower kickers are pretty freakin nuts.  lines are deep, beer flowed, vid was taken.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2010)

i think today was better than Monday.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2010)

Sick lines. Sicker booters. Monster troughs everywhere. Great stuff! I still need some work on the kickers, but I *almost* made the landing a few times. I think the left one is a great model for the rest. Didn't hit the right. The baby AZ jump sent me almost to the moguls. :lol:

Always great to ski with the usual crew. Also psyched to ski with madriverjack again. He was grinning ear to ear. Frank's a great guy too.

We racked it old school at the Institution. :lol: Nice to meet you Dis/BB. :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 10, 2010)

I tried everything I could think of to get out of the office early today with no luck.

clients suck!!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2010)

Boo ya!  Sundown was going off today!

Sorry I missed out on the apres festivities, but I just didn't want to stop!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2010)

Great day.  Nice to meet some new folks, Dis/BB, Madriverjack, MQ, Frank and Bart-- and always enjoy the regs.  Missed the apres as I was a late arrival and didn't want to stop.  Even had a run with Mr.Magic very late, but legs were shot by then.  Bumps were deep and soft- very nice.  KIckers were big- a little intimidating at the beginning but "baby steps" eventually got me more comfortable.  Maybe the park guys should'nt be building the mogul kickers-- loi, although there is probably no one else.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2010)

I got in a solid 4 hours of Gunny, with a little brew break in the middle.  Thanks to Mad River Jack and Frank for the beer!  Nice to meet BB, glad he was able to make it to the real institution.

The new kickers were freaking me out a little, I was glad that Jarrod and his park guy built up the mini baby kicker for me to keep myself occupied on.  I was starting to get the feel for it by the time I left.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2010)

mini vid.  i think greg has more footage.  hell, the footage i took with his camera on one run has to be more then this.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> mini vid.  i think greg has more footage.  hell, the footage i took with his camera on one run has to be more then this.



After I hit the baby booter, ishovelsnow: "That's much more Greg-friendly" :lol:


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 10, 2010)

i missed you  guys  this evening was pretty banging tho'


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i think today was better than Monday.



Sun, temp and snow conditions were pretty much the same as Monday (which was great). But the added traffic improved the conditions overall, IMHO.

Was a bit surprised to see all new kickers in on the lower part of GB. Felt like they were pretty good on Monday.  But after the first try I really liked the new left kicker. Right was more up than out and that doesn't work so good for me.  

Great skiing with everybody today and nice to meet some new people.  Helmet cam footage is uploading and I'll post the link when done.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought it was slightly less sunny today than it was on Monday, but still a really good day!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> the kzone kastoff was at sundown today along with myself, greg, madroch, gmcunni, bvibert, mogulqueen, madriverjack, frank and bart at the end.
> 
> it just doesnt get any better.  rebuilt lower kickers are pretty freakin nuts.  lines are deep, beer flowed, vid was taken.



great meeting you guys....nice vids:roll::roll:thats a great lil' institution....i had a lot of fun....thanks....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2010)

don't watch on a full stomach.


----------



## faceplant (Mar 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> We racked it old school




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tMwuX3maCc&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=9527D57B30A5F620


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> great meeting you guys....nice vids:roll::roll:thats a great lil' institution....i had a lot of fun....thanks....



it was great to meet you.  hopefully you make it back in the next few weeks.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> don't watch on a full stomach.



Yeah, a little shaky, but actually pretty cool. Sweet soundtrack! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> it was great to meet you.  hopefully you make it back in the next few weeks.



+1 Thanks for coming out and hanging with the CT posers.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> don't watch on a full stomach.


Holy shit, you're not kidding uke:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 10, 2010)

i shouldnt have watched the video footage


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> i shouldnt have watched the video footage


Like I said, he's not kidding. uke:


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm Dizzy...


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a great time can't wait to get back and ski with you all again. GUNNY WAS SOFT AND SWEET!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 10, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> i shouldnt have watched the video footage





RootDKJ said:


> Like I said, he's not kidding. uke:



Let me clarify myself.  I shouldn't have watched the vid because I wanted to be there instead of stuck in a room with 60 hs lax coaches.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I wanted to be there instead of stuck in a room with 60 hs lax coaches.




whore.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> whore.



lax it up bro!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 11, 2010)

was that him at 1:28 with pink pants?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Holy shit, you're not kidding uke:



found some software that does a decent job stabilizing the image, if there is a next time it will be less nauseating.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 11, 2010)

nice skiing today guys.  super pumped for everyone on the kickers... hulk in full effect!  nice skiing. 

hope you all keep your jobs after this haha...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 11, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> nice skiing today guys.  super pumped for everyone on the kickers... hulk in full effect!  nice skiing.
> 
> hope you all keep your jobs after this haha...



No rain yet this am, cough cough.. uh oh.. sick day.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> don't watch on a full stomach.



I thought it came out pretty good.  In the parts where you were following Greg I didn't notice the shaking as much.  Nice work!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2010)

Madroch said:


> No rain yet this am, cough cough.. uh oh.. sick day.



:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> nice skiing today guys.  super pumped for everyone on the kickers... hulk in full effect!  nice skiing.
> 
> hope you all keep your jobs after this haha...



Thanks for setting up that baby kicker for me! 

Nice work by you and your crew! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> mini vid.  i think greg has more footage.  hell, the footage i took with his camera on one run has to be more then this.



Nice work Pat!  Thanks for not capturing any of my awesome airs...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nice work by you and your crew! :beer:



+1  - great job as always


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2010)

i played around with the deshaker software, here's greg's run "smoothed out".


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i played around with the deshaker software, here's greg's run "smoothed out".


That software works pretty well!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2010)

i cant remember the last time i was this sore.  I dont know how many times i caught the knuckle on that jump plus the numerous botched landings.

i'm banged up, no way around it.  shoulder, neck, back, knee.  god i feel old today.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm shocked with how good my legs feel right now, not sore anywhere. Can do make another mid-week day next week when the whole course is done?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> i cant remember the last time i was this sore.  I dont know how many times i caught the knuckle on that jump plus the numerous botched landings.
> 
> i'm banged up, no way around it.  shoulder, neck, back, knee.  god i feel old today.



It was like groundhog day on the knuckle landing-- thank you sir may I have another.  Your back has to be killing you.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2010)

Madroch said:


> It was like groundhog day on the knuckle landing-- thank you sir may I have another.  Your back has to be killing you.



yes sir, it is killing me.  I only cleared it 2 times i believe.  I'm just getting the feel for doing some of those airs again and I really cant just go full bore and throw anything other then a spread.  just means i have an excuse to get out there next week and work on it some more.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> i cant remember the last time i was this sore.  I dont know how many times i caught the knuckle on that jump plus the numerous botched landings.
> 
> i'm banged up, no way around it.  shoulder, neck, back, knee.  god i feel old today.



this is why i dont do jumps:roll:ill do some jumping in a foot dump thoughwhen is the comp? 20-21st?


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nice work Pat!  Thanks for not capturing any of my awesome airs...



Sit tight... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sit tight... :lol:




oh snap!


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i played around with the deshaker software, here's greg's run "smoothed out".



That came out awesome! Gives a really good feel for the length of the course. Next time we gotta try it non-stop and maybe I'll land my cheesy ass air. 

Cool stuff.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> yes sir, it is killing me.  I only cleared it 2 times i believe.  I'm just getting the feel for doing some of those airs again and I really cant just go full bore and throw anything other then a spread.  just means i have an excuse to get out there next week and work on it some more.



You had plenty of height-- but no distance.  I blame the kicker....


----------



## Madroch (Mar 11, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> this is why i dont do jumps:roll:ill do some jumping in a foot dump thoughwhen is the comp? 20-21st?



The 20th-- make the trip, its an enjoyable day.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> i cant remember the last time i was this sore.  I dont know how many times i caught the knuckle on that jump plus the numerous botched landings.
> 
> i'm banged up, no way around it.  shoulder, neck, back, knee.  god i feel old today.



feeling pretty sore myself...


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 11, 2010)

Madroch said:


> It was like groundhog day on the knuckle landing-- thank you sir may I have another.  Your back has to be killing you.



I had a blast yesterday, although I'm feeling it in my neck today.  I too hit the edge of the transition one too many times.  Great job on all the video!  Thanks for the duals!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sit tight... :lol:



Great.... :roll:


:lol:

I was getting my best airs after you left anyway.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2010)

*Video*

Complete with car footage for Grassi and a pop rock soundtrack for DHS:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> Complete with car footage for Grassi and a pop rock soundtrack for DHS:



Waiting in line to be processed...  Can't wait to see it, I really hope you got some of my quality airs in there!. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Waiting in line to be processed...  Can't wait to see it, I really hope you got some of my quality airs in there!. :lol:



vimeo is taking longer than usual.. it is on FB on the sundown fan page if you don't want to wait.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> vimeo is taking longer than usual.. it is on FB on the sundown fan page if you don't want to wait.



Thanks for the tip!

Great job on the video Greg, it really came out great!  The follow cam stuff was excellent. :beer:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice job Greg, captured the day nicely.  Makes me wish I could burn a day today, as the r@!n is holding off.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> Complete with car footage for Grassi and a pop rock soundtrack for DHS:



It's ready.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> It's ready.



great job on the video!


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 11, 2010)

Sweet video to sum up a sweet day!! I want do be skiing at Sundown again right now.


----------

